# German Shepherd Wolf mix???



## Anja

Hi. I have a 13 month old, female german shepherd mix. When I bought her, I was told she was a purebred G.S. I am trying to figure out what she is mixed with. She is long and lanky, has all black nails, and has longer hair in the head/neck region. Her ears were floppy when we got her at 6 weeks, and erect at 7 weeks. Her tail is either straight or slightly curled up. I appreciate your feedback!


----------



## Carriesue

Definitely not wolf, looks more Kelpie to me with those markings... They're not well known in the US and often get labeled as GSD's or GSD mixes. Could also be maybe husky mix... The puppy pic looks pure bred GSD though.


----------



## KZoppa

She looks similar to a couple GSDs I've seen posted by others here. She's unique looking but it does happen. Is she spayed?


----------



## Anja

KZoppa said:


> She looks similar to a couple GSDs I've seen posted by others here. She's unique looking but it does happen. Is she spayed?


Yes, she is @ 4 months. I am adding a few more pictures.


----------



## Anja

Carriesue said:


> Definitely not wolf, looks more Kelpie to me with those markings... They're not well known in the US and often get labeled as GSD's or GSD mixes. Could also be maybe husky mix... The puppy pic looks pure bred GSD though.


thank you for your reply. I attached a few more pictures in the next post.


----------



## Carriesue

The markings are what make me think Kelpie, GSD's don't usually have 'eyebrows' but could be! Either way she's a beautiful girl!

Australian Kelpie Dog - Animals - A-Z Animals - Animal Facts, Information, Pictures, Videos, Resources and Links


----------



## Anja

Carriesue said:


> The markings are what make me think Kelpie, GSD's don't usually have 'eyebrows' but could be! Either way she's a beautiful girl!
> 
> Australian Kelpie Dog - Animals - A-Z Animals - Animal Facts, Information, Pictures, Videos, Resources and Links


Interesting, I would have never thought of that without your help! Thanks

Anja's weight is 56 lbs @ 13 months. Don't know if this info. provides more clues...


----------



## Anja

Anja said:


> Interesting, I would have never thought of that without your help! Thanks
> 
> Anja's weight is 56 lbs @ 13 months. Don't know if this info. provides more clues...


A few more pictures of my baby... thanks to all of the responses so far!


----------



## EmeryGSD

Looks pure to me. Have you ever heard of a gay tail?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EmeryGSD

Carriesue said:


> The markings are what make me think Kelpie, GSD's don't usually have 'eyebrows' but could be! Either way she's a beautiful girl!
> 
> Australian Kelpie Dog - Animals - A-Z Animals - Animal Facts, Information, Pictures, Videos, Resources and Links


I have seen many pb gsds with brows. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EmeryGSD

My girl has sad eyes markings Nd she is in fact pb. Your dog doesn't look mixed at all. It's not uncommon for a GSD to have that pattern or a slightly curled tail. They are just faults for show dogs. But doesn't make it mixed.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TrickyShepherd

At first, I want to say pure just not very good lines in her pedigree... however, there's something about her body that just looks very different.

It's hard to tell without seeing a picture of her standing and moving.... but her legs are definitely very long and look a little straighter than the typical GSD. I don't know how to really explain it, they just caught my eye though. 

Her fur is what's getting me. Really really short hair on that girl. Almost like a dobie type it looks like. Does she have an undercoat? GSDs has their soft undercoat (they should at least) and a rough top coat. If an undercoat in nonexistent on her, she's probably got something else in her. 

Her color/pattern is off for sure, but that's not enough for me to say a mix. Often with dogs that don't have the best background in their pedigree, you'll see some changes to their patterns. So I'm not sure if that's just from breeding faulted dogs for generations and generations, or maybe a possible mix in there.

Either way, in the end it really doesn't matter.... she's adorable and I'm glad she's got a good home! Looks like a happy pup to me! 

-Forgot to mention: About the eyebrows... this is seen in bi-color GSDs sometimes too. It's definitely possible for a GSD to have them. I also see a lot of what's called "pet-lines" having them on patterns other than bi-colors. So it's not all that uncommon.


----------



## BowWowMeow

There's something about the shape of her face and head that looks like a mix. I was also thinking australian cattle dog in the mix. 

She is very cute!


----------



## erfunhouse

I vote Dobie mix- look how she holds her head and the ears. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kaimeju

I vote German Shepherd x Smooth Collie. Not a wolf hybrid at all, don't worry.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NancyJ

Something about her head made me think of Doberman
Look at this image

Doberman Pinscher German Shepherd Dog Mix | Doberman Pinscher | Mind Junks


----------



## Jax08

Kaimeju said:


> I vote German Shepherd x Smooth Collie. http://www.petguide.com/mobile



Me Two!!! I've had collie's and I see ALL collie in the shape of her head.

Look up a tri-colored, smooth coat collie.


----------



## Carriesue

Looking at the new pics posted I'd say dobie mix too, her face and legs seem long and slender like a dobie.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy

Yes, Dobie is the first thing I thought of...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cschmidt88

German Shepherds definitely can have "Eye brows". Genetically, "Bicolor" is the same gene that you see in Rotties and Dobies, "tan points" as it's called. However, German Shepherds normally possess strong masking, and the mask covers a lot of the face and can even extent to the chest.

New Page 1


> Typically, the bicolour is a black dog with tan points much the same as a doberman. It is in fact the same gene. A very dark one with a strong black mask and much extension of the black may appear to be solid black, with a black undercoat and only some tan shading on the feet.


Here's an old US Champion with tan points that show fading and very little masking.
Barry von Graustein.






I don't really see any definite mix popping out... but something else does seem to be influencing her structure. It can be hard to tell because there's no set amount of genes they pick up from each parent. They can get 80 from one and 20 from the other. Or 60 from one and 40 from the other, etc, etc.





Edit: Taking another peek at her, she isn't bicolor though but rather a saddled/blanketed dog. (Lack of tar heelers and penciling.)
Here's a blanketed female with eyebrows
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=702987-bacara-grayblack

Your girl's lightening gene (causes the tan to be much lighter and more of a cream) creates more contrast between the coat. Which might be what gives it more of a different look from what we're used to seeing.


----------



## Cschmidt88

With Dobie... I do not believe it is genetically possible for her have had a direct Dobie parent. The short coat of the Doberman is dominant to the longer coat of the German Shepherd. And since the Dobie doesn't carry long hair, it should be passed to all off spring.

I do believe the receding tan gene (blanket) is recessive so both parents have to carry it.


Here's a known Dobie/GSD cross for example


----------



## Anja

EmeryGSD said:


> My girl has sad eyes markings Nd she is in fact pb. Your dog doesn't look mixed at all. It's not uncommon for a GSD to have that pattern or a slightly curled tail. They are just faults for show dogs. But doesn't make it mixed.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


thank you; she's unique looking, in a beautiful way


----------



## Anja

Cschmidt88 said:


> With Dobie... I do not believe it is genetically possible for her have had a direct Dobie parent. The short coat of the Doberman is dominant to the longer coat of the German Shepherd. And since the Dobie doesn't carry long hair, it should be passed to all off spring.
> 
> I do believe the receding tan gene (blanket) is recessive so both parents have to carry it.
> 
> 
> Here's a known Dobie/GSD cross for example


thank you! She has two layers of coat. Black and tan underneath. It is longer at the head/neck and tail region.


----------



## David Taggart

> With Dobie...


It was my first thought, and her reverse mask tells about it.


----------



## sitstay

She looks like a German Shepherd/Siberian Husky mix to me. Google images has a very similar looking dog when you use that mix as a search term.
Sheilah


----------



## Ali B.

She looks pure GSD to me. She's a beauty.


----------



## EmeryGSD

Ali B. said:


> She looks pure GSD to me. She's a beauty.


I'm siding with pure as well.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wolfgeist

Definitely not part wolf, but super adorable!


----------



## Anja

EmeryGSD said:


> I'm siding with pure as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks! I found a picture of a known PB german shepherd online and it looks just like her


----------



## Anja

Cschmidt88 said:


> German Shepherds definitely can have "Eye brows". Genetically, "Bicolor" is the same gene that you see in Rotties and Dobies, "tan points" as it's called. However, German Shepherds normally possess strong masking, and the mask covers a lot of the face and can even extent to the chest.
> 
> New Page 1
> Here's an old US Champion with tan points that show fading and very little masking.
> Barry von Graustein.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really see any definite mix popping out... but something else does seem to be influencing her structure. It can be hard to tell because there's no set amount of genes they pick up from each parent. They can get 80 from one and 20 from the other. Or 60 from one and 40 from the other, etc, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Taking another peek at her, she isn't bicolor though but rather a saddled/blanketed dog. (Lack of tar heelers and penciling.)
> Here's a blanketed female with eyebrows
> Bacara Grayblack
> 
> Your girl's lightening gene (causes the tan to be much lighter and more of a cream) creates more contrast between the coat. Which might be what gives it more of a different look from what we're used to seeing.


thank you for your response and attached picture!


----------



## Momahen87

Deff not wolf possibly Doberman 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TSFoxrace

She is beautiful!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Syaoransbear

Definitely no wolf content. Looks purebred to me, those markings aren't uncommon.


----------



## EmeryGSD

Syaoransbear said:


> Definitely no wolf content. Looks purebred to me, those markings aren't uncommon.


Finally someone else that agrees 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lab1

first of all - amazing dog ! 
second....looks more like a doberman mix then a wolf. just my opinion


----------



## TwoBigEars

I was going to say GSD x Smooth Collie as well. Yes you can get those markings in a pure GSD, but her head and legs look more Collie to me.


----------



## Anja

Thanks everyone for your input. I had several people ask for pictures showing her up and walking, so I recorded her running at the dog park and uploaded it at Anja the German shepherd playing catch - YouTube

I've looked at a ton of pictures and I agree with no wolf. Please share your input. Thanks!


----------



## Anja

thanks for your response! I uploaded a video link showing her running. I hope you can share your opinion soon. Thanks again!


----------



## Ali B.

Still looks like pure GSD to me. My 3 year old female is also very tall, takes after her father.


----------



## Anja

Ali B. said:


> Still looks like pure GSD to me. My 3 year old female is also very tall, takes after her father.


Thanks Ali! Lots of people ask what she's mixed with. I just want to feel more confident about saying that she's a GS.


----------



## JackandMattie

It's okay to say what you told us "When I bought her, I was told she is a pure bred GSD," but people ask, and I have asked, and many GSD owners agree that she is pure, but if she *is* mixed, then my best guess is part GSD, part super sexy long legged lanky supermodel dog 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## martemchik

Lol...doesn't even matter what she looks like. 13 months and 56lbs...there's no wolf in there. She's smaller than the average female GSD, and last I checked wolves are quite a bit bigger than GSDs. So it would be pretty unlikely to get a GSD/wolf hybrid that's smaller than an average GSD.

I think she's pure though, just a short coat on her.


----------



## Anja

JackandMattie said:


> It's okay to say what you told us "When I bought her, I was told she is a pure bred GSD," but people ask, and I have asked, and many GSD owners agree that she is pure, but if she *is* mixed, then my best guess is part GSD, part super sexy long legged lanky supermodel dog
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Love it, I'm going to use your quote from now on!!!


----------



## Anja

martemchik said:


> Lol...doesn't even matter what she looks like. 13 months and 56lbs...there's no wolf in there. She's smaller than the average female GSD, and last I checked wolves are quite a bit bigger than GSDs. So it would be pretty unlikely to get a GSD/wolf hybrid that's smaller than an average GSD.
> 
> I think she's pure though, just a short coat on her.


Thanks, she is petite! She's a picky eater!


----------



## brembo

The way she runs made me think Greyhound, double pump with front and back. Found this.....

_ *** Oversized Image (2556 X 1746) removed by ADMIN ***_

Look at those eyebrows and colors eh?
Would explain the supermodel slinky frame some I guess.

It's a Saluki, not very common I admit.


----------



## EmeryGSD

brembo said:


> The way she runs made me think Greyhound, double pump with front and back. Found this.....
> 
> _ *** Oversized Image (2556 X 1746) removed by ADMIN ***_
> 
> Look at those eyebrows and colors eh?
> Would explain the supermodel slinky frame some I guess.
> 
> It's a Saluki, not very common I admit.


Hmmmmmf I don't see any resemblance :|


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anja

brembo said:


> The way she runs made me think Greyhound, double pump with front and back. Found this.....
> 
> _ *** Oversized Image (2556 X 1746) removed by ADMIN ***_
> 
> Look at those eyebrows and colors eh?
> Would explain the supermodel slinky frame some I guess.
> 
> It's a Saluki, not very common I admit.


Nice dog; here's a pic of Anja as a pup and adult. I don't see Saluki, in my opinion, though.


----------



## ElenaA

I think she might be a husky mix.


----------



## TATTOO&MONEY

Your girl looks absolutely unique in a exotic way. It would be educational if someone/expert can confirm if she is 100% PB GSD or mix .


----------

